# Handrail returns connection



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all!
I just quoted and got a job to install 4 - 12" handrails for some stairs. They will be the wood "mushroom" style with black brackets and stained dark to match some existing wood work. The bottom line was $225 per rail - $900.00 total (which I think is very fair) here"s my question: I need to create my own returns on these so I was just going to mitre the ends and attach a mitered return on the end. I have not done a hand rail in about 10 years and was wondering if any of you have any slick hardware ideas for the connection?. Also, what angle do you guys use for a return? In the past, I have just made them 90 degrees.
Thanks!!
Mark


----------



## Grandson_Of_Rue (Jan 6, 2010)

I have mitered them at 90. I ahve seen some others at different angles but did nto care for them. It just did not look right to me.

For connections I would recomment pocket holes with long screws siince it is likely there is plenty of wood. The longer screws will give you a really good grab (add glue). I love them. You can buy plugs that full the pocket after screwing and it will sand and finsih nicely.

The other means is to simply glue and pnumateic nail them together. Should hold.

Are you going to run the retun to the rail or downward to give it just a finished end? Mine run to the wall and I feel it gives a good look.


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Dan!
Thanks for the reply. I am going to return them to the wall so that the ladies don't get a robe sleeve or such caught on the rail end. It didn't even dawn on me to use my Kreg pockethole jig. I guess I was thinking more of a zipbolt or something similar.
Thanks! Mark


----------

